# How to give your cat a pill.



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

1. Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 

2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. 

3. Retrive cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away. 

4. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear 
paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of 10. 

5. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. 
Call spouse from garden. 

6. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, holding front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold cats head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 

7. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep 
shattered figurines from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. 

8. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with its head just visible from below spouse's armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw. 

9. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, dring glass of water to take taste away. Apply band-aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap. 

10. Retriev cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band. 

11. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put door back on hinges. 
Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetnus shot. Throw T-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom. 

12. Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road. 
Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid 
cat. Take last pill from foil wrap. 

13. Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind 
tightly to leg of dining table. Find heavy duty pruning gloves from 
shed. Force cat's mouth open with small spanner. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 1/2 pint of water down throat to wash pill down. 

14. Get spouse to drive you to emergency room; sit quietly while 
doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from 
right eye. Stop by furniture shop on way home to order new table.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a cat. I found the best way to do it is this; 

1. Shoot old cat
2. Get new cat.

(just kidding!)


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Spooklights said:


> I have a cat. I found the best way to do it is this;
> 
> 1. Shoot old cat
> 2. Get new cat.
> ...


lol YES!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, that put quite a smile on my face.

I do hope the cat is doing well now  lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've dealt with many a cat, had to give many a pill. You hit the nail on the head. Very funny.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't they have that medicine in liquid form!! Friggin' cats!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Even putting a pill in their food doesnt help. they will lick all around the pill and leave it in the dish.. Friggin Cats. .LOL


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

done it a dozen times! but give a cat a bath, you better be drunk frist!


----------

